# Riding the Boulder Sunrise Century?!



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

An opportunity opened up for us to ride the Boulder Sunrise Century on June 23rd. Is anyone experienced with that ride...the organization, support, marshalling and quality of stations? Further, who is riding as we'd love to say hello.

Our primary Century ride of the season is the Deer Creek Challenge (3rd year doing so) as we are local to that wonderful course and support the community - especially this year post fires. With so many other commitments, finding opportunities to ride other Century's are scarce. With an opening for the BSC, we are considering that ride but would be interested in what folks have experienced. 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

We did it for the first time last year and liked it a lot. Definitely has a smaller "feel" to it than does Deer Creek, but seemed to be well-organized, great course, good scenery, good aid stations, mostly well-marked course, seemed to have more experienced riders than, say, the circus that is the Elephant Rock. 

My only nit was the course marking right at the end. You finish on a short section of bike path and I either missed the markings to turn or there weren't any. Kind of had to find our way back through a neighborhood. Wasn't a major problem, but annoying in the moment. 

Overall, I'd highly recommend it. 

Another very minor point, I like the company that Sunrise uses for photographs MUCH better than the one that Deer Creek uses. The folks that did Deer Creek seem to be more geared toward running races and were pretty worthless in terms of trying to find pictures of myself or my wife and they were pretty obnoxious when I complained.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Thanks much OldChipper...that's the "nudge" we needed. We ride all over the Boulder area but would be interested in this organized ride. Nice comparisons you did with the DCC and ER. BTW, you are spot on with the photo comment with the DCC. I just received some additional photos from last years ride from a nice PR lady with the DCC. Two of those photos we previously unknow to me...both of which I would have preferred over the photo I purchased last year. FWIW I did make the photo comment on a survey monkey recently, otherwise I find DCC a great event...the vert, views, folks, stations and vibe. Cheers.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

No worries Don! I hope you guys enjoy it. I'll post approx. time we plan to start, vehicle/bike info and maybe we can say hi or ride together if we have compatible paces! 

Yeah, I commented on that in the survey too. We used to live down near Broadway and County Line and have done that ride a ton of times (though back in the day, High Grade wasn't paved), but still enjoyed the Challenge tremendously.

Also, I should be clear, it was the photo company (brightroom) that was obnoxious, not the DCC organizers. 

Dang, looking at the DCC website, it appears they've already chosen brightroom again. <sigh>


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Great to hear you're riding this as well. I had to laugh when you mentioned riding DC's High Grade "unpaved"...up or down that would have been a dirty beeatch. Now of course, you can come down that grade faster than a motorcycle switching back and forth...which can be a problem/hazzard and why Jeffco police will monitor. 

Running off for a meeting but will follow up with you on our logistics for the start etc - both here as well as on PM.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I did it last year too. Great course, great support. They had innovative bike racks at most of the rest stops so you didn't need to leave your bike on the ground.
About the only complaint was the food at the end was marginal, otherwise it's a great event.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Mootsie. Will you be riding this year?


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

Have ridden the last two years and will do it again this year. Love the course, flats, rolling, hills, great scenery. Challenging but not too hard. Never too cold when starting early in the AM, being front range elevation, then climbing to cooler heights when the heat of the day comes. Do the full 100!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

pdh said:


> Do the full 100!


nothing else but...

thanks for the input!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

DonDenver said:


> Thanks Mootsie. Will you be riding this year?


No. My "event" rides this year have been put on hold due to selling our old house and moving into a new one. Hopefully when things settle down in August I can pick things back up again. I am intrigued by the first year event, Tour of the Moon in Colorado National Monument.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Mootsie said:


> I am intrigued by the first year event, Tour of the Moon in Colorado National Monument.


Yeah, I rode that course in a race many moons ago and had fun. Anxious to go back and do it again.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Don, sent you a PM too to see if you're still doing the ride and interested in joining up.


----------



## vetteman (Aug 24, 2005)

If you guys are out on the Boulder Sunrise course tomorrow, I will be there too. I will be in a green "Australia" jersey. Give me a shout out!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

OldChipper said:


> Don, sent you a PM too to see if you're still doing the ride and interested in joining up.


OldChipper...thanks, sent a tardy PM back to you.

vetteman; I just mentioned to OldChipper that a family matter came up that prevents riding the Sunrise in Boulder. We're disappointed about this but will look forward to comments coming back from you all about the ride.

Our next century commitment is the Deer Creek Challenge...with the hopes that folks like you and OldChipper may join our small posse there :thumbsup:


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Don sorry other . I hope everything works out OK. We'll be at the DCC for sure!

Vetteman - not sure what jersey I'm wearing yet, but will certainly have red on it and maybe mostly red. I'll be riding a matte black Spec Roubaix w/ red bar tape and Zipp 404 wheels with red Conti tires. I'm a reasonably big guy, 6'1" and about 200 lbs. 

Hope to see you!


----------

